# display kleben



## xfire89x (28. Oktober 2013)

moin leute,

ich habe hier ein xperia ray liegen mit kaputtem display u. es reagiert nicht auf touch. hat nen langen flug vom balkon hinter sich 
habe bereits das defekte display ausgebaut und wollte ein neues einbauen damit meine freundin das handy weiter verwenden kann. 
bei dem display sind soweit ich es verstehe auch die touch sensoren ne? also wenn ich das hier einbaue sollte es ja funzen. gehe jetzt davon aus das die restliche hardware heile ist, weil das handy halt an ist und nur nicht auf berührungen reagiert.

aber jetzt zum eigentlichen problem,
ich weis nicht genau womit ich das kleben kann. im netz lese ich immer wieder vom doppelseitigem klebeband o.O ? geht es echt damit bzw. gibs da spezielle für ? oder doch lieber kleben, wenn ja womit ?

Gruß Fire


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie der Aufbau von deinem Handy ist, also ob der Rahmen quasi noch drauf gelegt wird, aber irgendwie war ja das Display vorher befestigt. Wenn das verklebt war, würde ich Silikon aus solchen Spritzdosen für präzise Sachen nehmen. Sehen aus wie die ausm Baumarkt in klein.


----------



## locojens (28. Oktober 2013)

Das "Touch" ist mit dünnem 2-seitigen Klebeband am Gehäuse festgeklebt. Das eigentliche Display liegt dahinter und ist mit einem Plastikrahmen festgeklippt.

Anbei ein Video von dem Austausch der Teile. (auch wenn mir schlecht wird wenn ich den Typen im Video so Planlos rumfummeln sehe)

SONY Xperia Wie Tauscht man das Sony Ericsson Front Cover - YouTube

PS: so wie ich es verstanden habe hast du nur ein neues Display erstanden, da Fehlt noch der Touch, da das ein Extrateil ist ... siehe Video


----------



## xfire89x (28. Oktober 2013)

danke schonmal für die antworten und das video . 

@oldsql.Triso: ja das war so eine  komische schwarze gummiartige substanz. kennst du da bestimmte silikonarten zum verkleben ?

@locojens: also ersatz habe ich mir noch keins gekauft. das display ist als eine einheit raus gekommen (nicht wie im video nur ein glas) also mit dem anschlusskabel und den touchpad, sensoren oder wie das heißt. sind ganz viele alu artige rechtecke , befestigt am glas, in die das anschlusskabel rein geht. sieht genau so aus wie in meinem link. da ist ja nicht nur das glas. also könnte ich dann wirklich mit doppelseitigem klebeband ran? frage mich nur ob das lange hält ^^


----------



## locojens (29. Oktober 2013)

Das einzelne Glas im Video ist nur der Touch. Das Display ist da auch eine Einheit ... das Ding mit dem schwarzen Plastikrahmen. 
Diese Klebestreifen gibt es meist fertig Konfektioniert für die unterschiedlichen Telefone zu kaufen, das ist hauchdünn das Zeug und klebt überall sofort, darum muß man sehr vorsichtig sein wenn man die anbringt.
Wenn man ganz vorsichtig ist bleiben diese Klebestreifen am Gehäuse kleben, in dem Falle kann man sie weiterverweden.

PS: wenn das bei dem Modell da eine komplette Einheit ist kann man notfalls auch dauerelastischen Kontaktkleber zum einbauen benutzen. Auf keinen Fall Kleber der hart wird, da 1. immer Bewegung im Gehäuse ist
und 2. es dann im Falle das wieder etwas kaputt geht nicht mehr "unfallfrei" möglich ist das Gehäuse vom Display zu trennen.


----------



## xfire89x (31. Oktober 2013)

ahso ok. dann werde ich mal mein glück versuchen sobald das display da ist  thx für die tipps. kann geschlossen werden.

lg fire


----------

